# MF 1030 clutch



## reloader-51 (Jul 17, 2014)

I need to replace the clutch in my MF 1030. Could someone give me a breakdown of what I need to disconnect before splitting the tractor? I have removed the front loader already. Really don't want to pay $100-$150 for a shop manual. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The cost of the manual is incidental. If you're on here asking this type question it's pretty obvious you've never done this before. Some people just tear into it and hope for the best. Some of them get lucky, others not so much. Some even get hurt. Even tractors this size can cause damage and injury once they are separated into multiple pieces. Blocks and floor jacks may seem adequate and practical at first, but can present a challenge when going back together.
My advise is to enlist the aid of someone who knows how. Maybe visit a shop near you and see how it's done first hand. Everyone who splits tractors on a regular basis has their own tricks, and not all apply to every tractor. Most are willing to share a few. As for what to disconnect -- that too varies from tractor to tractor. Perhaps someone out there has split one recently and can offer some help in that regard, but basically it comes down to looking at the machine, looking at what you have to work with(tools, splitting equipment, lifting devises, etc) where and what bolts are actually holding it together, then try to prepare for the unexpected because it often shows up.


----------

